# Krikzz EverDrive64 alternate menu for rev. 1.01 PCB



## Amber Lamps (Dec 14, 2013)

This is probably news worthy but I will post it here since this is primarily a handhelds site.

At this url: http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=816.0

saturnu has coded a perfect replacement to update the Nintendo 64 flash cart's menu so that it supports among a bunch of other cool stuff the following:

gameshark codes
gb/gbc emulator
nes emulator
sms emulator
custom favorites list
region force
pal/ntsc fixes
save game compatibility features
backup gamepak save directly to SD card and restore from SD to gamepak
page-wise scrolling of ROM listing

and a bunch of other kick ass features.

Check it out and download it if you own an Everdrive 64 prior to version 2.0.  This is a MUST HAVE if you own one of those things.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 24, 2013)

Works like a charm on my ED64plus - thanks a lot!


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 5, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Works like a charm on my ED64plus - thanks a lot!


 
What did you have to do to get it working for the ED64plus?...and do you have an idea what this OS is based on 1.28 or 1.29?


----------



## DSAndi (Jun 11, 2014)

Copy content (ED64 und Mempaks) to root directory of SD ( with existing ED64plus OS files), go to directory ED64, copy os64 file to folder ED64P, rename original ED64plus file os64p to something else,
rename os64 file from altmenue to os64p ( like the original name from the ED64plus file ).

That way it did load and work, however i had problems load another rom after i had loaded one already.

Original Everdrive64 OS 1.29 i did try but caused error after i did load a romfile and also corupted my SD Card.
Who needs the original OS1.29 anyway ?


----------



## mcasdorph (Dec 6, 2016)

Bonny said:


> Works like a charm on my ED64plus - thanks a lot!


 I have yet to be able to use that Alternative Menu on ED64Plus, can you tell me exactly what you did to get it to work? Also what Firmware & OS file if possible? I tried DSAndi's way and it did not work for me.


----------



## DSAndi (Dec 6, 2016)

Well its not really worth trying that stuff out because i does not work well. I removed it after a few tests.

On the other hand what kind of EDplus you got ? I have the one with the piggy pack connector and there is a newer version 2 with mode selector out. I dont know if that works the same way.

Basicly what u need to do is have a ready working SD card for EDplus, then copy the other files to the root directory of that SD, copy and rename the OS file and leave everything else on SD.
Be sure you have a backup.

On a side note i dont even know if thouse files where altered later that they dont work anymore.
Basicly better forget about it.
If you want to use homebrew on N64, use cheats, back up games/-saves and mempacks and all thouse stuff, get one of the old backup units. The best one was the CD64plus if you ask me.
However getting hands on a unit, the other needed parts like parallelport adaptor, cable, software (rtool) is kinda hard today. 
I still have all that stuff from back then, but my PCs i still have dont have a parallelport anymore, so i need to get some expansion for PC aswell.
The old PCLink card that also came with one of the units is only ISA connector.


----------



## mcasdorph (Dec 7, 2016)

I have the Enhanced Version of ED64Plus, no piggyback required, I just looking for the gameshark feature, I've tried that method with the alternative menu but it just doesn't come on when I do it, just a black screen when I turn it on after transferring the files and renaming OS64 to OS64P


----------



## DSAndi (Dec 7, 2016)

My is that piggypack one with US CIC chip soldered in ( was called enhanced version then too ).
Dont know if the files got altered in that archive  alt64 v1823.zip maybe with new OS Version.

I dont have the old files anymore since the whole thing was not working well and since i can still use my cd64plus with cheatcodes im good with just the normal OS.
I need the ED64plus only for Games over 32MB that are very few.


----------

